# Gun Stock / Sawmill Business for sale near Portland



## TreeBones (May 21, 2007)

Looking to buy a sawmill business? This one is for sale along with logs and website. Whole or part.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Where did it say it was for sale? I did not see that part.


----------



## TreeBones (May 21, 2007)

You need to call and talk with the Owner and he can give you all the details.


----------

